
Facebook Lawyer Says Users ‘Have No Expectation of Privacy’ - Jerry2
https://www.dailydot.com/debug/facebook-lawyer-no-expectation-of-privacy/
======
musicale
I understand his argument - in many cases, leakage of information Facebook is
simply the web working as designed.

That is, people use Facebook as a web publishing platform and anyone in the
world can access it. The same argument applies to Twitter, Youtube, Pinterest,
whatever.

The problem is that when users _do_ want to control how their information on
Facebook is shared (which Facebook tricks you into thinking is possible) they
have to fight against Facebook's labyrinth of anti-privacy settings.

Facebook also doesn't work as expected since nominally "private" information
is routinely leaked to advertisers and users of Facebook's social graph API.

Facebook also systematically misuses private information, for example
requesting mobile numbers for 2-factor authentication and account recovery,
but then using those same mobile numbers for a unrelated purpose: linking you
with businesses that you had to give a phone number to for a credit card
purchase.

------
mdorazio
In reality, I don't think he's _that_ wrong here. The majority of FB users
really don't care overly much about their privacy or expect FB to take it
seriously - they just want a free social platform for posting their stuff and
interacting with people. What could be argued here is _degree_. A lot of users
probably expect that there is some privacy line FB and other social platforms
shouldn't cross, but where that line actually lies is up for debate.

------
downrightmike
There is precedent because fb switched to https everywhere. That's just an
example of users wanting privacy once they learned people could spy on them
via firesheep because fb allowed it. Unfortunately, there isn't a straight
forward technology that can keep things private, that would require fb to make
something that keeps privacy protected.

